# Burmese Python enclosure construction



## Greenie22 (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi,
My name is Mark and I live in Euxton, near Chorley in Lancashire. I have had my Albino Burmese for over 4 years now and it’s time to give her some more space.
When I originally got her, the seller said that they would help me build a bespoke enclosure for her but they have let me down and I am now in the predicament of having a snake who needs more room but sadly I lack in construction knowledge.
I want her new enclosure to offer her everything she requires but also really look the part as it’s going to be her home for the rest of her life but I need someone who can come and visit to give me some ideas and also construct it.
The summer house (see attached photos) has been insulated with king span and is fully equipped with sockets and lights. The measurements are 7.5ft wide x 3.5ft deep and approx 3ft in height. I am looking to purchase a heat plate for her heated area but would like a small submerged kids paddling pool to go in the cool section so that when needed, the old water can be emptied underneath the viv, via a tap.

If anyone can help please get in touch

Kindest Regards,

Mark


----------



## CrazyFrog (Dec 19, 2021)

Just want to say, that burmese python won the jackpot when it found a owner like you.

I don't actually think you need construction knowledge to do this project, it's already constructed and insulated.

Personally, i would look at youtube video's for guidance and ideas.

Good luck


----------



## Greenie22 (Oct 12, 2020)

CrazyFrog said:


> Just want to say, that burmese python won the jackpot when it found a owner like you.
> 
> I don't actually think you need construction knowledge to do this project, it's already constructed and insulated.
> 
> ...





CrazyFrog said:


> Just want to say, that burmese python won the jackpot when it found a owner like you.
> 
> I don't actually think you need construction knowledge to do this project, it's already constructed and insulated.
> 
> ...


Thanks Crazyfrog,
I wanted to do everything that i could so that Quaver would be in the best environment and surroundings for the rest of her life.
I have been trolling YouTube looking for people in my position and the majority of builds of enclosures are units for within a house not in a summer house. I don’t even know where to start, hence why I have asked for help in construction or ideas that would benefit Quaver


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Looks great, one lucky snake.

When we had ducks, we used a bath so just had to pull the plug, but it was raised. Maybe a small bath or extra large sink would work? With it being sunk in the ground, you'd need piping attached to take the water away from directly under the viv and find a way for it not to become blocked. Many smaller kids pools don't have plugs, plus the strength of it might be an issue. Pond liner and a pump to extract water might be an option? 

These are ideas I'm just throwing from the top of my head.


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

A preformed, self standing pond would be my go to I reckon. You can then drill drain points into them for where they are needed or use a pond pump to empty it when required. 
Something like this maybe? 275 Litre Tub


----------



## jackcsmith91 (Feb 18, 2021)

I was about to mention the same thing as Arwen_7, with a preformed pond you can add draining points to wherever fits your needs, plus they are relatively lightweight so could be handy if you need to give it a good scrub!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

A Laguna pond/tub - I've some for sale, but sadly in the south east! Cheaper than the link above, but they are rectangular and you'd have to add a drainage hole.


----------



## DoctorGreen. (Jun 2, 2019)

Firstly...awsome!
You issues somewhat mirror mine (in that the only way I'm going to get the few dozen tarantulas i want is to do a build very similar (insulated outhouse/shed). But already have a potting shed so am aware of some of the pitfalls already. Also, a million years ago I worked for a reptile rescue place (which shall remain nameless) and they/we had a very large shed with a few dozen large Boids in. So I have some direct experiance.

MY thoughts/ notes.
Maintaining temps will be the biggest issue.It will get very very hot very quickly, cant tell from the pic but I assume the building is facing the sun as much as possible? Ive had plants shrivel up an die in an hour two when i have forgotten to open the window in my shed.... So...you will need a secure mesh covering over the windows so you can open them but not let beasty out. But you will also need a pretty huge heater to heat that amout of space. A tricky balance. You will also need a way to (and this is very important) insulate/heat the floor. It doesn't matter if the air temps are fine (on a good day) without the floor at 80+ beasty will catch cold and die. Seen it happen. 

Honestly, its very difficult challenge for you to overcome.

I dont have many soutions to offer, just (sadly) issues to overcome.
the water bowl is simple enough, the biggest heavy duty tub you can find. Plumbing would be simple (i'm not a plumber at all, but even i could do it). Fit the biggest drain to the side, fix and glueand seal and fix, run the drain straight out the side of the shed , empty and fill with a hose. Done. Just make certain the container is tip proof, build a frame (im not carpenter either, but that shouldnt be very hard?) you cannot afford to have a few hundred litres of water (and shit) loose in the shed. long term moisture is going to be a problem...I'm out my depth here, but you will need treated wood but I dont know if treated wood in humid conditions is safe or even worthwhile?

I'm not trying to be an ass, but these are things I have seen , experianced and thought about. What I am hoping is that you are much smarter than me, that you deal with the issues tell us/me and I can have my t's back (and you get to save my marriage lol!).


----------

